# First Foal-Are His Legs "Normal" Looking?



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

All foals can look a little strange as they need to grow into those long legs. I don't see anything here that raises any flags...

Cute little guy .....he looks like he is thinking solely about mischief however


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

They seem fine to me. A lot of foals have giant joints in the beginning, and fill out after a few months


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

They are fine Congrats on your new foal!! You have to remember that he was in his mommas womb for 11 months lol 

TRR


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Looks completely normal to me! Foals take some time to "unfold" and fill out, so his knees will look bigger than that rest of him. For example, the first picture is my baby Henny at one day old, and the second is Henny at two weeks old.

And your guy is definitely a cutie! You're gonna need to share more pictures :wink:


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

He'll grow into his legs-but it can take awhile. He's a cutie.


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Kayella your foal is a beauty!!


----------



## Chelley (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Just a nervous new mama!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That's why it's good to ask, first time mums all have have questions, heck, several times a mum and I still worry over stuff.

You have a beautiful boy there, all looks good, keep posting pics as he grows


----------

